# Airtel finally increases Post FUP speeds to 512 kbps



## theserpent (Dec 1, 2013)

> It seems finally Airtel is coming back to it's senses,they have decided to increases post FUP speed to 512 Kbps across all plans which will come into effect from 29th November.Just few days ago I saw a thread here mentioning the increase in speed to 512 kbps in Jaipur,I got excited and called the Customer Care just to inquire the same(i also wanted a PLAN CHANGE)..I think there is still a need to Increase their quota GB's of data provided in their initial plans.I was on 2 Mbps 10 GB FUP RS 700+taxes(100 calls free),I shifted to 1299+taxes with 15 GB( 8 Mbps) data and 1000  local calls free.I am not a heavy downloaded,my bandwidth usage is somewhere between 20-25 GB per months with a decent usage of phone so that plan suits well to me.
> 
> I just hope they should increase their FUP speed to at least 1 Mbps,specially in their high end plans!!



Airtel Broadband likely to soon offer 512kbps post FUP on all plans - Airtel Broadband - India Broadband Forum

I even got an call from them saying they changed my plan and also that now post FUP speeds will be 512 kbps soon


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2013)

So unhappy BSNL customer can now go to Airtel, others can stay. So I'm staying


----------



## theserpent (Dec 1, 2013)

amjath said:


> no unhappy BSNL customer can now go to Airtel, others can stay. So I'm staying



Hmm.But airtel does offer better stable internet


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 1, 2013)

Airtel's coverage is terrible compared to bsnl. No nodes in many areas in bangalore itself.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 1, 2013)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> *Airtel's coverage is terrible compared to bsnl.* No nodes in many areas in bangalore itself.



Well can agree with that,the vfm 4 mbps plans are not available in my part of the city,.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2013)

Same here. Can't get Airtel even if I want to.


----------



## funskar (Dec 1, 2013)

amjath said:


> So unhappy BSNL customer can now go to Airtel, others can stay. So I'm staying



Bro .. new year is coming up .. so you can see revisions in bsnl bb plans too..


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2013)

funskar said:


> Bro .. new year is coming up .. so you can see revisions in bsnl bb plans too..



This year there was revision in price instead of speed. There are running in loss so may be they will come up with good plan to attract new customers


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 1, 2013)

I was hoping Tata provided 512 kbps speed post FUP in Photon Plus plans.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Dec 2, 2013)

Luffy said:


> I was hoping Tata provided 512 kbps speed post FUP in Photon Plus plans.



*This

It irritates me beyond limit, when I'm suddenly pushed down to ~144kbps as if(after download cap) I never deserved their service in the first place

FUP doesn't sound so fair to me


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 2, 2013)

That's really a good news. Lets see...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 2, 2013)

airtel broadband is hard to get here


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2013)

Beam Telecom>BSNL>YOU Broadband>Airtel>Reliance is how in Hyderabad.(Support & Plans)


----------



## theserpent (Dec 2, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Beam Telecom>YOU Broadband>Airtel>Reliance is how in Hyderabad>BSNL.(Support & Plans)



Corrected


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy with MTNL upload is free at 512kbps lol


Used around 45Gb total


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 2, 2013)

amjath said:


> This year there was revision in price instead of speed. There are running in loss so may be they will come up with good plan to attract new customers


Hopefully and Wishfully so be it,@amjath.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 3, 2013)

Meanwhile beam customers loling at this topic


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 3, 2013)

^You are the lucky privileged one gopi,as you reside in Hyderabad.
Believe me,if Beam starts its operations and business in Kolkata,at least 40% of BSNL customers(BroadBand) will *switch over* to Beam,without thinking about the tariff. Me the* First One* amongst  them.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 5, 2013)

funskar said:


> Bro .. new year is coming up .. so you can see revisions in bsnl bb plans too..



i hope they increase post fup speed for BSNL to 1 mbps



kg11sgbg said:


> ^You are the lucky privileged one gopi,as you reside in Hyderabad.
> Believe me,if Beam starts its operations and business in Kolkata,at least 40% of BSNL customers(BroadBand) will *switch over* to Beam,without thinking about the tariff. Me the* First One* amongst  them.



applies to Bangalore also........


----------

